# Cachecard via Ebay



## daveshawuk (Sep 18, 2002)

Has anyone bought a CacheCard from "Andrew502" on Ebay ? Any feedback appreciated ?

Cheers


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

I bought one a few weeks ago. So far so good. It does work - I suppose they are all the same. Just trying to get it wireless now  

It came with a cd with all the required drivers etc;


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

daveshawuk said:


> Has anyone bought a CacheCard from "Andrew502" on Ebay ? Any feedback appreciated ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, bought one a while back. It took 10 days from purchase to delivery. Might be worth asking him first if they're ready for immediate dispatch.

When it did arrive it was as described and working.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought one from him back in February but with impeccable timing I hit a postal strike in the main sorting office in Belfast so it took best part of 2 weeks to arrive.

That's not really the sellers fault of course but he admitted he knew about it so could have told me and subsequent communications could have been better.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Around 2% of the cards I've had from 9thTee have been faulty, so it would be worth checking to see whether these are re-tested in a UK TiVo before despatch.


----------



## barbrook2 (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought one of these recently but can't get it to work fully. The caching looks to be OK (at least the cache led on the card is lit up on a fairly regular basis), but no joy with networking it. I've got no previous experience in this area so it could well be something I've done (or not done), but the 'Link' led on the card never comes on. When it is connected directly to my laptop, the laptop doesn't recognise that anything is plugged in either (I get "a newtwork cable is unplugged" message). Does this sound like a faulty card, or could it be a set up issue?


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

barbrook2 said:


> When it is connected directly to my laptop, the laptop doesn't recognise that anything is plugged in.


When connecting network devices directly to each other you normally need to use a "cross-over" cable. If you don't have a cross-over cable, but you do have a network hub, do you get connection lights from both devices when you connect them. If you do, then the problem is probably setup rather than hardware.
(Cross-over cable are readily available from PC World, etc. If you get one make sure that it is *clearly* marked or mark it up yourself! This will save you hours of confusion in some months/years time when you need a cable for something else and can't figure out why things wont work!!)


----------



## barbrook2 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks, Foxy.

Having reseated the card, the good news is that when the cachecard is plugged into my router I can get the bash prompt and TivoWeb :up: 

The bad news is that when it's plugged my wireless bridge I can no longer access it. :down: 

The bridge IP is 192.168.1.30 and I can ping this and access its configuration page.

The cachecard is now 192.168.1.31 but I can't ping this when it's plugged into the wireless bridge, only when it's plugged directly into the router

both have default gateway 192.168.1.1 which is the IP of the router.

Any thoughts on what I should try next? Or a pointer in the direction of where this has been discussed before would be much appreciated


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try sticking a cheap switch between the cachecard and the bridge. Sometimes protocol negotiations cause problems when connected directly to a bridge.


----------



## barbrook2 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks, I have since found the thread where this was discussed a little while back and yes, it looks like sticking a switch between the cachecard and wireless bridge has worked for others.

I've got a D-link router and D-link wireless bridge, so is this the sort of thing I should be looking at ?

http://www.pcwb.com/catalogue/item/...kelkoo&tduid=6c605a2894ef251ca390779918e77afd

Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I'm a bit of a networking newbie.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Any cheap switch should do the trick. This one is a bit cheaper...

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/63777


----------



## Padawan (Jul 28, 2002)

I ordered a CacheCard through Andrew502 on Thursday last and it arrived on Saturday morning (along with the DIMM I had snaffled at the same time).

I did have one scare where I thought I had a card with the old original CacheCard no audio problem but so far that was just a one off (I can confirm that it is the version 2.2 firmware).

Hope that helps you Dave


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

I bought mine from andrew502 and other than a small misunderstanding about postage, it was fine.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

blindlemon said:


> Try sticking a cheap switch between the cachecard and the bridge. Sometimes protocol negotiations cause problems when connected directly to a bridge.


If you connect it this way, can you connect 2 tivos to the switch & have them both accessible over the network? It wouldn't be necessary to have access to both at the same time.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes


----------

